# chrome hub caps



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm looking 4 a set of chrome hub caps to fit my 212 deere does any one have a set or know a good place to get a set 

local dealer- no way


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Deerehad a sale on them last month with a coupon from JD Parts. They are available from Deere but a bit $$$ There is a company that makes aftermarket chrome hub caps, but I don't have the link here.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a link to a chrome hubcap supplier.
Someone else posted it on the forum a while back.

http://www.fultonperformance.com/products.php?group=67&subgroup=74


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

simplicity sells them too...

all sizes...
http://www.simplicitymfg.com/pa_specialty.html#16


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok thanks 4 the help but in the link there is no price ????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

put simplicity on a deere :madatyou: :madatyou: 

just joking if the price is right they will


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *put simplicity on a deere :madatyou: :madatyou:
> 
> just joking if the price is right they will *


i think the 4 hub caps and bumper were 76$ i think 18$ for the rears.. 
id guess a rim is a rim is a rim.. so a deere would fit a simple.. do the deeres have a logo on the cap or just moon shape?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

Chrome “Moon” Hubcaps

thats the moon mean ???


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i always think of the caps (like mine) as moon caps as they.. well they are shaped like a full moon


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jbetts13

You know like a "Full :moon: Moon"


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

john do you have a close up on your hubs 
??


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you serious?? of course.. close enough??

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-195X.JPG>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nice shorts wheres the moons ?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

did you just go out and get that pic ?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

You're too young to be drinking! :furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

SJ...Those tires are filithy !!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm going to call my local simplicity dealer tomorrow and see what the cost on a set for my cub.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000
hows this.. cleaner?? 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-088x.jpg>

PS I just got my 303 protectant.. (not in the picture) 
i was speading lime and the tires were a mess.. i put it on the left tirese to see how much of a difference it made

It worked pretty well except i almost slid off the seat when i went on a slant... 

Note to self: dont put that stuff on the seat...


Jody: good deal... they will look great on your cubby...


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *jbetts,
> 
> You're too young to be drinking! :furious: *


whats that mean ?:truth: :truth:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

john do you know a site like the simpl on john deere's site only focus on the newer deeres


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *john do you know a site like the simpl on john deere's site only focus on the newer deeres *



you mean the link i sent you way back when to kents site? simpletractors.com?? 
no but id guess a yahoo or a google search would turn up tons of them...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

Don't know if this is the type of site you're looking for, but it might still be of interest.

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l looked at that one but nothing l'm going to call my deere dealer


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey sj i order my hub caps today from my local Simplicity dealer . The 8” caps are $15.84 each and the 6” are $13.55 each. Not a bad price that price is for a pair. So the next picture i take of my cub will have chrome hub caps. I know it will last forever now with Simplicity parts on it. 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal jody.. i think muine were about the same $$$$ 


paint that sucker orange too.. 
no actually really i like the cub colors... probably better than the orange


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj my hub caps will be in Tuesday so he will ship them to me Tuesday so i should get them Wednesday or Thursday.:hooray: :hooray: :hooray:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal.. they will be worth the wait... gonna do a chrome bumper next???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know i would have to get it chromed and i don't know how much that would be. Might not be worth it.:money:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I don't know i would have to get it chromed and i don't know how much that would be. Might not be worth it.:money: *


Depends on how much you love your tractor :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

oh forget about it.. i think my bumper was not that much money.. to custom chrome one would be a bit pricy...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Depends on how much you love your tractor :lmao: *


I like it but the bumper is like $60. and then the cost of the plating i don't know.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Depends on how much you love your tractor :lmao: *


yeah whats a couple hundred bucks if you love your ride.. think how shiny.. hubs & bumper.. then of course you gotta get furry dice...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *yeah whats a couple hundred bucks if you love your ride.. think how shiny.. hubs & bumper.. then of course you gotta get furry dice... *


I already have the furry dice:lmao: Its getting the extra power for the 6000 watt stereo with 20" woofers thats the problem:furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

And don't forget the neon!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *And don't forget the neon! *


That's right....to light the wheel wells:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *And don't forget the neon! *



i sort of like neon....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You have to clean your tractor first:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l looked at that one but nothing l'm going to call my deere dealer *



hey James, did you ever get those moon caps??


----------

